# Hunting around Staffordshire



## Louby-Jay (23 June 2016)

Hi all! 

I'm just wondering (as I'm fairly new to hunting) if anybody knows of any drag hunts around Staffordshire that are suitable for beginners (as in have a jumping and non jumping option). 

I'm a competent rider but just still finding my feet when it comes to jumping so having this option is beneficial. 

I did a few hunts last season and me and my horse really enjoyed it; and she seemed to be really settled (shes hunted in Ireland). I want to be able to do a full season with her this time around but not sure on who to go with around the Staffordshire region. 

If anyone knows of any and if they have a FB page, can you please comment? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## spacefaer (23 June 2016)

The only drag pack that I know of that covers Staffordshire is the Four Shires

http://www.hunting-directory.co.uk/directory/Four-Shires-Bloodhounds.htm

Depending where you are in Staffordshire there's also the Cheshire Drag

http://www.cheshiredraghunt.net

Who did you go out with last season?


----------



## Louby-Jay (24 June 2016)

I went out with the Four Shires last season and they were fantastic. I would like to go out with them again however, I was just wondering if there were any closer.


----------



## spacefaer (24 June 2016)

Sadly not. There aren't many drag packs in England and what there are, seem to cover a very large area.


----------



## Jas123 (11 July 2016)

If you've been to the Four Shires, you won't find the Cheshire Drag much good! Try the North Staffs Hunt, they're a trail hunt.


----------



## Jas123 (11 July 2016)

Oh, the Cheshire Bloodhounds are worth a visit, nearer Staffordshire and definitely as friendly as the Four Shires!!


----------



## Louby-Jay (11 July 2016)

Jas123 said:



			Oh, the Cheshire Bloodhounds are worth a visit, nearer Staffordshire and definitely as friendly as the Four Shires!!
		
Click to expand...

I've just had a nosy at these and this sounds just what I'm after!


----------



## spacefaer (12 July 2016)

Jas123 said:



			If you've been to the Four Shires, you won't find the Cheshire Drag much good! Try the North Staffs Hunt, they're a trail hunt.
		
Click to expand...


The North Staffs are great fun - but not for someone who is hoping for non- jumping options.  I know in theory is possible to trail hunt without jumping,  but their country doesn't lend itself to it,  and their hounds are quick.  I've been left behind before now - and I'll jump any of their country.


----------



## Louby-Jay (13 July 2016)

I definitely want the non-jumping option as my confidence isn't quite there yet with jumping just about anything!


----------



## Haroldhunter (19 July 2016)

Seem it's not suitable for beginners.


----------



## Hairy Horror (27 August 2016)

I would not bother with the Cheshire Bloodhounds as they are very disorganised.  Keep to the four shires who are very professional and friendly.


----------



## spacefaer (28 August 2016)

Hairy Horror said:



			I would not bother with the Cheshire Bloodhounds as they are very disorganised.  Keep to the four shires who are very professional and friendly.
		
Click to expand...

The Cheshire Drag and the Cheshire Bloodhounds have now amalgamated, so it will be interesting to see how that works out!


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 August 2016)

spacefaer said:



			The Cheshire Drag and the Cheshire Bloodhounds have now amalgamated, so it will be interesting to see how that works out!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, dear. I dread any change of mastership or arrangements in the local packs.

If they fetch up here to hunt without having informed local horse owners of their plans, I'll be outside (again) telling them what I think of them (once I've caught the horses in). A previous blood hound pack were bOOgers for doing this, in fact they they didn't even bother asking the land owners for permission to cross their land.


----------



## Hairy Horror (28 August 2016)

One was bad enough but two&#128561;


----------

